

Ask HN: CR-48 - Is google going to abuse your information? - progtick

The privacy policy very clearly specifies that you are authorizing your information to be used for advertising etc. purposes. Considering you supplied your phone number and everything, imagine what you might have to put up with in coming future. Lol. (Yes, even if you do not get selected for the pilot program, they could still use this information very well, and maybe sneakily too, so you will just wonder why you are being bombarded by advertisers. Lol)<p>This thread is not meant to attack google, but let's come up with creative ways google could make your life a little harder by using that information.
======
panarky
Let's see, you created your account 2 hours ago, and you've already created
this post and a comment with the same message:

"My girlfriend is worried about how google is going to own her soul (with all
the tracking) if she ends up getting one. Lol."
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1996746>

Google is giving out free notebooks for testing. If you're lucky enough to get
one, you agree to give them feedback on how it works.

If that sounds spooky to you, then don't sign up.

~~~
progtick
Lol, I thought my gf's concern and this thread were different. I can close
this thread if you insist?

